# I'm the person you make fun of-- OK help



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

In Dallas there are very few places to compare sound systems. {Other than Best Buy or Fry's} OK they suggest Bose. I have tried to study everything I can, but the knowledge gap is huge. I have been trying to find a sound system based on this and other sources hoping to come up with quality based on the knowledge of others. I am not trying to scrimp on price, just get good sound. I'm limited to speakers on the same wall as the TV. {Long story} My budget is not on the low end. I don't mind the jokes if there is some good advice at the end.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You're kidding...right?:bigsmile:
I just googled Dallas Home Theater and it looks like there are about 100 places you could go check out home theater equipment other than BB or Fry's.

You've come to the right place, I'm sure we can help you out.

When you say "on the same wall" do you mean literally "on the wall"?


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

And to follow up on Marks' post. Give us the size of your room and a budget in dollars that you are working with along with what you are looking for system wise, as in what components are you looking to acquire.


----------



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

In Dallas when you call the stores you find they are mostly installer, and sell only 1 or 2 lines of speakers. They mostly want the install job.
The room is 19 by 30 feet, but is wide open into a dining room 14 by 16, and also open into a kitchen 8 by 30. In addition it has large bay windows located about midway in the front and back. There is no power source except on the walls. I just installed a $5000 floor in the room, and don't want to cut holes in the floor. There are no walls except the outside walls so I don't have a good place to put speakers except the on the same side of the room as the TV. My wife likes to rearrange, so cutting holes in ceiling and floor is not good. 
I have a 55" Tv and want the best sound that will fit my silly situation. 
I like the sound of Klipsch speakers, but in Dallas they are hard to find set up to hear. {Except Best Buy}
I was thinking around $3000 for speakers if they sound right.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you wanting a surround speaker system or just a two channel system? A room that large will not work well with a soundbar but that said for $3000 and the need for two speakers your in the running for some very nice quality.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

might want to keep an eye on http://www.audiogon.com/ for some very nice pre owned high end since your in the $3K area,, 

re the floor and power,, if your in need of an outlet in the area of the gear they do make some very nice brass floor AC power plugs,, have installed a few myself and really pleased how they look,, of course basement or crawl space access is required,, 

Derry


----------



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the RF 83's. Thanks!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

nova said:


> You're kidding...right?:bigsmile:
> I just googled Dallas Home Theater and it looks like there are about 100 places you could go check out home theater equipment other than BB or Fry's.
> 
> You've come to the right place, I'm sure we can help you out.
> ...


He ain't kidding. Most of the joints around here aren't very good for demoing.

Modia is probably the best one I've been too and they had a sub inside a cabinet. :crying:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

charlie463 said:


> I got the RF 83's. Thanks!


Those are good speakers. I may have to come demo them one of these days.


----------



## charlie463 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hurry, they've just been discontinued.


----------

